# FR: It was X that/who - c'est / c'était - présent / imparfait



## kim E

*Ne cherchez plus, c'est moi qui ai tiré sur Saint-Ex*.

I would like to know the rule for the use of "c'est moi" and not "c'était moi". Can somebody please help me out?

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## ageur

pourquoi utiliser le passé ici ? c'est toujours toi au moment ou tu dis ca.


----------



## pieanne

You wouldn't say "I *was* the one who..."


----------



## Fred_C

"c'est <noun or name> qui <clause in any tense> is a phrase.
The same phrase beginning with "c'était" does not exist.


----------



## pieanne

I think you can say "c'était lui qui venait tous les soirs me racopnter une histoire"...


----------



## Petite-Belette

Yes, but only if he died...


----------



## pieanne

If he had died, yes, but also if we were talking about the past


----------



## Suehil

pieanne said:


> You wouldn't say "I *was* the one who..."


 
Sorry to disagree, but I would be much more likely to say 'I was the one ..' who did something in the past, though I would not dare to claim that 'I am the one' is totally incorrect.

'I am the one...' who is doing something now or will do something in the future.


----------



## Fred_C

Please forget my post nb 4, it was not very correct.
In French, the tense of "c'est" in "c'est...qui" has to agree with the tense of your story, not with the tense of the qui-clause.
Your story is in the present, as seen in the beginning : "Ne cherchez plus..."


----------



## kim E

Thanks for that.  So, in my translation of an article on Rippert - the German soldier who shot Saint-Exupéry's plane down - I could safely translate "search no longer, it was I who shot down S.E" as "ne cherchez plus, c'est moi qui ai tiré..."?

and in my explication I can cite the rule you presented above?

Kim


----------



## Fred_C

Oui, je crois que vous pouvez le dire comme cela sans aucun risque.


----------



## pieanne

Bizarrement, je pourrais dire "C'était moi qui était au volant quand bla bla..." (verbe à l'imparfait, verbe d'état aussi peut-être?)
Mais "C'est moi qui ai couru..." (verbe d'action au passé composé)


----------



## RaZias

Est-ce que dans la suivant situation le verbe "être" doit être d´accord avec le "vous" ou pas ?

1 - C´était vous qui a fait cela.

2 - C´étiez vous qui a fait cela.


----------



## hual

Bonjour

Ni l'un ni l'autre. On dit 

*C'est *vous qui* avez fait *cela.

Le présentatif "c'est" reste invariablement à la 3è personne du singulier et le verbe qui le suit se conjugue à la personne grammaticale exigée par le pronom mis en relief, en l'occurrence "vous".


----------



## RaZias

[…]

Comment on traduit "it was you who made that" ?

Ce n´est pas "C´était vous qui avez fait cela" ?


----------



## vanagreg

_C'est vous qui l'avez fait._
Le contexte aiderait.


----------



## Claroline

C'était toi qui avais fait cela (si 'you' est la 2ème personne du singulier)

C'était vous qui aviez fait cela (si 'you' est la 2ème personne du pluriel)


----------



## RaZias

C'est vous qui l'avez fait.

C'était vous qui aviez fait cela.

On peut dire alors...

- Ce sera vous qui le ferez.


----------



## PatriceD

On peut aussi bien dire :
- C'est vous qui l'aviez fait ;
- C'est vous qui le ferez.

On considère que la personne (le soi, le _self_), est permanent.
Les autres formes (c'était vous, ce sera vous...) sont éventuellement lourdes, mais correctes.


----------



## RaZias

Alors en français le "It was" se dit "C´était" comme a expliqué Maître Capello:


Maître Capello said:


> to translate _it was_ we usually don't use the passé composé; we use the imperfect most of the time: _C'était_



Et maintenant pour dire "It was you..." on dit toujours "C´est vous..." ?

Est-ce qu´il est mieux utiliser toujours "C´est..." ou pour les personnes on dit "c´est" et pour les choses/situations on dit "C´etait..." ?

- It was you...      --> C´est vous/tu...

- It was the car... --> C´était la voiture...

- It was hard...     --> C´était dificille...


----------



## PatriceD

Selon la situation et la narration, RaZias, il y a quelques cas possibles qui sont les mêmes que ci-dessus. 
- _C'est _toi/vous qui, ou bien _c'était _...
- C'est la voiture, c'était la voiture, 
- Il est difficile de dire, ou c'était difficile de dire, 

Mais à nouveau je trouve plus simple de ne pas utiliser de relative (_Tu as_ au lieu de _c'est toi qui_ as)

That's all for me folks!


----------



## slamtry

I am writing a composition where two characters are talking about an event (an attack) that happened in the past. They are arguing about who called the police. 
What I want to know is which of these two options is correct:

"Claudia, c’était moi qui ai appelé la police." 

or

"Claudia, c’est moi qui ai appelé la police.".

Or are they both good grammatical French? If so, what is the difference? Is one more formal? What sense would a native French speaker get from each one?


----------



## doinel

C'est moi qui ai appelé la police. C'est moi : assertion au présent ,  qui ai appelé ( c'est fait :  constat) 
C'était  moi qui avais appelé  la police . Constat au passé


----------



## Guill

C'était moi qui avais appelé la police : grammatically correct but I can't think of any situation where I'd say that. (That would probably mean that you called the police but now it's been proved that you didn't and someone else did  very meaningless).
C'est moi qui ai appelé la police : I just did or I did before if you're relating the story using the present.
C'est moi qui avais appelé la police : yes, to talk about the event in the past. The one to be used hère, if not the former one.
C'était moi qui ai appelé la police : wrong.


----------



## qwertyuiop1993

Hi,

"When the Classical school was still in its infancy, and its great leaders - Molière, Racine, La Fontaine - were still disputing their right to pre-eminence, *it was at this moment *that Boileau brought to the aid of the new movement the whole force of his admirable clear-sightedness."

"Quand le classicisme était à son commencement et que les grands noms de ce mouvement – Molière, Racine, la Fontaine - étaient encore en train de prouver leur prééminence, *c’est à ce moment-là* que Boileau a prêté au nouveau mouvement toute la force de sa perspicacité admirable" 

When translating the English I naturally went for the present tense in the French, even though the English is in the past. Can anyone explain to me the difference between "C'était à ce moment-là" and "c'est à ce moment-là"? 

(And also if I had used the passé simple for 'prêter', would I have had to use "ce fut à ce moment-là")

Thanks!


----------



## geostan

You would use *C'était à ce moment-là* if the following clause contained the pluperfect tense, i.e. * C'était à ce moment-là que Boileau avait prêté...*
Nor would it matter whether you used the passé composé or the passé simple of prêter, you would still write *c’est à ce moment-là*.


----------



## Banana_2000

Hey 
I just want help translating this phrase "It was the first book that made me cry"

Would it be along the lines "C'était le premiere roman qui ..."

I don't know about the made me cry part: ... pleuré???

Thanks


----------



## A2chu

Hi,
I think it's "c'était le premier roman qui me faisait pleurer" !


----------



## Ros_Bif

Pourquoi l'usage de l'imparfait ? Vu qu'il s'agit d'une action complète qui se déroule dans le passé, j'aurais plutôt tendance à dire :* le premier roman qui m'a fait pleurer*.


----------



## A2chu

J'hésitais entre les deux, à vrai dire. Spontanément, j'ai utilisé l'imparfait parce que c'est une action qui ne se termine pas vraiment : quoi qu'il en soit, ce sera toujours ce roman qui aura été le premier à la faire pleurer. 
L'utilisation du passé composé me donne l'impression d'une liste, comme si c'était le premier roman de la liste qui l'a fait pleurer, et non le deuxième... Je pense que les deux phrases sont bonnes, de toute façon.


----------



## Ros_Bif

Merci bien pour l'explication, c'est assez logique en fait.
Mes oreilles anglaises sont moins sensibles aux petites nuances comme celle-ci


----------



## A2chu

Je peux le comprendre, j'ai hésité entre l'imparfait et le passé composé après avoir écrit mon message.. même si mes oreilles sont totalement françaises!


----------



## Maître Capello

L'imparfait me semblerait assez curieux et je vois peu de contextes où il serait naturel… Quoi qu'il en soit, si en anglais on dit _it was X that_, en français on utilise généralement le présent.

_It was the first book that made me cry_ → C'*est* le premier livre qui m'*a fait* pleurer.


----------



## Capitaine

Bonjour à tous et à toutes!

Je viens de lire la phrase suivante dans un cahier de travail destiné aux étudiants de français avancés.

"M. Juliot est parti pour Genève avec un seul but : celui de mettre dans une banque suisse tout l'argent que sa famille avait amassé pendant cinquante ans d'escroquerie à la caisse d'épargne de Verzay-les-Moulins.  *C'est pendant la guerre que* le père Juliot a commencé à mettre à part certaines sommes d'argent lorsque les villageois venaient verser des fonds dans les comptes bancaires."

Y a-t-il quelqu'un qui puisse m'expliquer l'usage du présent de l'indicatif après le "Ce" au lieu de l'imparfait?  Pourquoi "C'est" et pas "C'était" ?

Merci d'avance.

Capitaine


----------



## Yendred

La concordance des temps le nécessite:
*C'est *pendant la guerre que le père Juliot *a* commencé à mettre à part...
ou
*C'était *pendant la guerre que le père Juliot *avait* commencé à mettre à part...


----------



## geostan

Le problème pour un anglophone est que nous mettrions un passé là où le français a mis le présent. C'est une construction idiomatique.


----------



## Maître Capello

Yendred said:


> La concordance des temps le nécessite:
> *C'est *pendant la guerre que le père Juliot *a* commencé à mettre à part...
> ou
> *C'était* pendant la guerre que le père Juliot *avait* commencé à mettre à part...


 Je suis désolé, mais ce n'est pas correct : il n'y a aucune nécessité. Bien plus, en français, on utilise souvent le présentatif _c'est_ au présent même pour désigner des événements passés (ou futurs).

_*C'est* pendant la guerre que le père Juliot *a commencé* à…
*C'est/C'était* pendant la guerre que le père Juliot *avait commencé* à…_


----------



## Deslandes

Hello.

I'm unsure about this. I want to say this: 

_It was he who told me to go there._ 

Now, "It was" in this case translates to French as "Cela/ça a été" or "C'était" or "C'est lui"? 

For instance: 

_C'était lui qui m'a dit d'y aller_ or _Cela a été lui qui m'a dit d'y aller _or_ C'est lui qui m'a dit d'y aller._ 

Ce me dérange vraiment !

Thanks.


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

In French, we're more likely to use the Present tense : _*C'est lui* qui m'a dit d'y aller._ The reason why we'd tend to use the Present tense here is because you're pointing at the person right now. Much like you said _That's him!_ _That person told me to go there_. You're not talking about who he was, but who he _is_.

On the other hand, the Imparfait tense would be used in a past context, as in a novel written in the past. Then, it should read _C'était lui qui m'*avait dit* d'y aller._ 

As for the Passé Composé tense, it's a very long shot. I don't think you'll ever come across _Ç'a été lui qui..._


----------



## 33ZoZo

Bonjour à tous.  J'ai besoin de votre aide.  J'ai écrit "C'était à ce moment-là que j'ai compris la raison pourquoi. . ."  Et puis, on m'a dit que je devrais utiliser le présent indicatif au lieu de l'imparfait, comme ça "C'est à ce moment-là que. . ."

Je suis perdue.  Votre assistance serait très apprécié.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Maître Capello

Both tenses are actually possible depending on context, but contrary to English where "it was" is the more natural choice, in French we typically use the present for the "presenter" _c'est_, even for past events. The logic behind that tense choice is that *it is still true now* that it was at that time that X. It is similar to general truths or sayings like _C'est en forgeant qu'on devient forgeron_.

_*C'est* / C'était à ce moment-là que j'ai compris pourquoi…_


----------



## 33ZoZo

Merci Maître Capello pour votre réponse.  Maintenant, je comprends.


----------

